# ibm xseries 345 Raid Level ändern



## interface (19. Dezember 2008)

hi,

habe einen server geschenkt bekommen mit 4*73GB als Raid 10.
Wie kann das Level ändern oder jede Platte für sich ansprechen?

thx


----------

